# HP Envy15 Design



## Agroking (Dec 14, 2009)

I just went to Youtube, and they have an ad for the new HP Envy15 up. Has anyone else noticed that they are a blatant rip off of the latest MacBooks? I detect a slight bit of envy on the HP side?

P.S. Hooray for Chrome for Mac! Finally! It looks awesome.


----------



## Satcomer (Dec 15, 2009)

Agroking said:


> I just went to Youtube, and they have an ad for the new HP Envy15 up. Has anyone else noticed that they are a blatant rip off of the latest MacBooks? I detect a slight bit of envy on the HP side?



It does looks like real ripoff of the Mac Book pro series. 



> P.S. Hooray for Chrome for Mac! Finally! It looks awesome.



In my test it shows it is a real Beta. It crashes and chokes on web site way to often. I will wait a while before using it full time.


----------

